# warmjlg



## warmjlg (Mar 20, 2011)

I had a complete thyroidectomy a year ago in March and have suffered many health issues since. It appears that during my surgery the doctor discovered my thyroid had gone substernal and I had a portion under my sternum that was the size of the doctors fist. Rather than use a saw to enter my chest cavity he dug it out with his hands and needless to say, my vocal chords were damaged and three of my four parathyroid glands were removed during surgery but this wasn't apparent at the time.

I was hospitalized two weeks after surgery because my pherinic nerve 
(?spelling) was also damaged and I was sturggling to breathe. My family and I actually thought I was dying... In August I was life flighted out due to my calcium level being critically low and this was when the endo doctor suspected my parathyroid glands were dead or missing.

Since August, I have developed neuropothy in my feet, gained 20 pounds, had a distended stomach, felt fatigued ALL the time and just have not felt good at all. I have been back to three different doctors to see what in the world was going on. I finally went to a Naturepathic Doctor and she thought I was allergic to the synthroid and put me on a natural thyroid along with some other supplements. I've only been on this about two weeks but I "think" I am feeling better. I'm waiting on my large stomach to go down along with the weight.

I have recently discovered a tightness in my chest and the need to yawn all the time. 
Has anyone had a similar experience aith all of this?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

warmjlg said:


> I had a complete thyroidectomy a year ago in March and have suffered many health issues since. It appears that during my surgery the doctor discovered my thyroid had gone substernal and I had a portion under my sternum that was the size of the doctors fist. Rather than use a saw to enter my chest cavity he dug it out with his hands and needless to say, my vocal chords were damaged and three of my four parathyroid glands were removed during surgery but this wasn't apparent at the time.
> 
> I was hospitalized two weeks after surgery because my pherinic nerve
> (?spelling) was also damaged and I was sturggling to breathe. My family and I actually thought I was dying... In August I was life flighted out due to my calcium level being critically low and this was when the endo doctor suspected my parathyroid glands were dead or missing.
> ...


Oh, you poor dear!! What a story this is!! Did it take a long time for your thyroid problem to come to the attention of a doctor?

How is your phrenic nerve now? Did you have to have restoration surgery for this?

I have not had your experience but I do suspect that you now may have some scar tissue forming. I can feel mine in the thoracic region from 3 detached rib heads and when I breathe in, it hurts. I do exercises for the thoracic (back) and this helps some.

Wondering if my suspicion is correct and that perhaps you would benifit from seeing a pulmonologist therapist? You know, get x-rays to see and if so, maybe some deep breathing exercises would help?

My heart just goes out to you. You are a miracle and I am so glad to have you here on the board.

We do have a few posters that have had substernal so perhaps they will be along to comment.

How is your calcium doing now?

You will be happy on Armour. You cannot heal w/o the proper amount of T3 in your body not to mention that Armour does have smidgeons of T1 and T2.

copy and paste In addition to T4 and T3, there are other thyroid hormones, such as rT3, T2, and T1. Traditionally, these hormones have been considered inert, but recent research indicates that they have numerous functions of their own.

http://www.iodine4health.com/body/thyroid/hormones/thyroid_hormones.htm

How long have you been on the Armour and how much are you on? How is the peripheral neuropathy doing?

I am keeping you in my thoughts and prayers for a healing journey and I hope you find the help and support you need on this board.

The weight will come off. How is your glucose?

Sadly, your surgeon sounds rather barbaric to me. And then not "noting" the situation w/parathyroids sounds like .......................; well, I best not comment.


----------

